# Transmitir datos digitales a 500 metros por RF



## maurox (Ene 28, 2011)

Hola a todos los del foro
Les comento, por cuestiones de necesidad estoy trabajando en un sistema de seguridad que me permita controlar y monitorear un local ubicado a poco menos de 500m en una zona urbana.
Ya tengo los circuitos y módulos con sensores que colocaré en ventanas, puertas y paredes. Y como estos van a interactuar con el sistema principal del local. Eso ya lo tengo definido y no me resulta complicado.
Pero necesito ayuda para establecer una comunicación RF que me permita enviar y recibir comandos digitales (por ejemplo caracteres ASCII) desde el local hasta mi casa, "la central de monitoreo", por medio de microcontroladores PIC.
Tengo experiencia manejando los modulos Wenshing / Laipac de 433mhz que poseen un alcance maximo de 100m, los cuales utilizo con el protocolo USART. Pero que en estas cirscuntancias quedan algo cortos.
¿Acaso será posible ampliar la potencia de estos radios para alcanzar los 500m?
¿Existen modulos comerciales con dicho alcance?

Si saben algo por favor agradeceria su ayuda.
Gracias.


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 28, 2011)

Lo más sencillo que se me ocurre sería descartar los módulos Wenshing y diseñar otros circuitos receptores y transmisores (siempre cumpliendo las leyes de emisión del lugar donde vives)

En el mismo foro hay esquemáticos de transmisores y receptores que te podrían servir...

Igualmente te aviso: si estás usando los módulos TWS-X (y su par) directamente desde una USART vas a tener serios problemas, ya que estos módulos están pensados para transferencia de señales en las que haya un cambio de estado casi uniforme (tipo Manchester)

Un saludo,
Gonzalo


----------



## maurox (Ene 28, 2011)

Gonzalo gracias por contestar.
Lo de los wenshing lo nombre porque es lo que mas conosco en materia de RF. Lo que decis de la USART es cierto, entre un protocolo y otro hay una gran diferencia pero para las aplicaciones que yo estaba usando la USART era mas que suficiente.

Volviendo al tema principal, por lo que estuve viendo tengo dos caminos a seguir. Uno seria encontrar algun modulo RF comercial, por el momento solo encuentro Xbee y Zigbee, pero aun no encuentro un modelo que satisfaga mis necesidades ¿Conocen alguno?.
Por el otro, seria como decis Gonzalo construir los circuitos, pero aqui se me presentan dos problemas
¿Como puedo saber cual circuito me permite los 500m de cobertura? y Según tengo entendido la gran mayoria son circuitos analógicos para transmitir ¿audio?, en fin ¿Como transmito en dichos circuitos datos digitales?

Saludos
Mauro


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 28, 2011)

Respecto a lo primero: no tengo mucha idea de RF, pero hay una fórmula que te dice aproximadamente cuantos metros puede llegar (tomando en cuenta la atenuación por frecuencia y por el aire)

Respecto a lo de que la mayoría están hechos para transmitir audio, se puede usar OOK (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On-off_keying) como usaban los módulos originales... Es decir, para transmitir un '0' dejás el transmisor apagado y para transmitir un '1' enviás un tono... Esto es bastante propenso al ruido, pero hay otras formas de hacerlo que son más óptimas (mirá el cuadrito verde en el link)

Un saludo,
Gonzalo


----------



## maurox (Ene 29, 2011)

Claro, tengo que agregar una capa extra de modulación para transformar la señal digital.
Antes de ponerme a diseñar una modulación con "componentes discretos" sabes si existen circuitos integrados que realicen la modulación OOK, ASK, FSK o  algun otra.

Saludos


----------



## majoringenieria (Ene 29, 2011)

Hola maurox, yo utilizaba los módulos de wenshing pero tenían todos esos problemas que comenta gzaloprgm respecto de ka modulacion y cambiar los niveles permanentemente. Entonces encontré en argentina los módulos de appcon que son para lo que vos estás necesitando. se conectan a la uart directamente y son transceptores. se consiguen en ctm electronica (www.ctmelectronica.com.ar), ahí en la página tienen varias notas técnicas que te pueden ayudar. espero te sirvan. saludos


----------



## maurox (Ene 31, 2011)

majoringenieria muchas gracias, creo que estos modulos solucionan el problema.
Venia utilizando los wenshing porque eran los mas economicos y en su memomento eran los que nos habian recomendado. Los usabamos para transmitir comandos de una pc a un equipo de robots que juegan al futbol. Por lo que la aplicación es bastante sencilla. Pero este projecto difiere bastante.

En fin, muchas gracias por sus aportes gzaloprgm y majoringenieria. Voy a contactarme con ctmelectronica y vere que tal resulta.
Saludos.


----------



## majoringenieria (Feb 6, 2011)

y maurox? conseguiste los módulos? que tal te fué?


----------



## Basalto (Feb 6, 2011)

Yo conectaría aun router y enviar todo atraves de la linea telefonica. Es mucha distancia, y no se si sera muy legal emitir con tanta potencia.


----------

